# Updated to 4.1.2 OTA, when I had CWM recovery flashed... Oops.



## loofamoof (Oct 17, 2012)

So, I've spend the last 7 hours or so searching and trying to fix this to no avail, so I figured I'd ask for some help here.

Bootloader unlocked, rooted.

After updating, it seemed to work.. but now USB doesn't work at all.

tried reinstalling drivers, adb, the whole thing. no luck.

Doesn't show up on device manager when I plug it in. So I'm thinking its a problem on the devices side.

Can't flash to the factory image because I can't get fastboot to work (just doesn't show up anywhere on USB).

Tried flashing stock recovery, and updating, didn't work.

The bootloader says its 3.41 (the newest I believe?), but I'm thinking it might be the problem...?

Not sure how I can proceed, since I need fastboot to do any kind of recovery.

suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeeStang (Jul 12, 2012)

So the android OS boots up and works except u have no data recognition when u plug the USB into computer?


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

I did the same thing except I use TWRP. Not a problem. I just deleted the drivers from my computer and reinstalled them all. Reboot and prosper

Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## loofamoof (Oct 17, 2012)

BeeStang said:


> I did the same thing except I use TWRP. Not a problem. I just deleted the drivers from my computer and reinstalled them all. Reboot and prosper


Tried it a bunch of times. nothing. doesn't even show up in device manager.
It was working on the same drivers before.
Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## BeeStang (Jul 12, 2012)

Have a nandroid backup to try?


----------



## loofamoof (Oct 17, 2012)

BeeStang said:


> Have a nandroid backup to try?


I stupidly erased it with factory reset >.>

Derp.


----------

